# The end of Overlook Hotel???



## heeftmeer (Mar 10, 2012)

The weather is getting better so we went to Germany- camping in the woods and yes, The last snow was there. We found a nice place to camp in the lower parts of the area.(warmer)
The program was to go to Overlook Hotel. We where shocked when we saw the inside. Some poeple demolished the place and a lot of glass was on the ground. 
Here my report:

1



Treasure of Overlook by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



A few weeks later...after the first earthquake by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



Mirror mirror by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



Breakfast at nine? by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



Broken glasses by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



Room 209 - monochrome by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

7



Conference at 10.00am by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

8



Room 125 - monochrome by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

9



Net curtain monochrome by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

10



Retro at Overlook Hotel by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my! Another amazing post from our man over the water!!! Stunning photos!!!

The bathroom shot at the end is my favourite from this photo set... astounding.


----------



## Lusker (Mar 10, 2012)

This was going to happend. from now on it will only go one way...

Stunning photos and processing


----------



## heeftmeer (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes Lusker... I am affraid so


----------



## King Al (Mar 10, 2012)

Great pics as always Heeftmeer!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2012)

Brilliant photos,thank you.


----------



## mookster (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah it's sad but inevitable really, no matter how private people keep things it will get out eventually. Looks like an amazing place.


----------



## RedDave (Mar 11, 2012)

What about Room 237? You're scared of Room 237, ain't ya?


----------



## gushysfella (Mar 11, 2012)

What a cracking set of pic’s! Photo 4 took me a while lol just could not work out the glass door on the left!! Looks a fantastic place thanks for posting GF


----------



## lilli (Mar 12, 2012)

What an awesome location!


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 12, 2012)

1st image is great.... no idea why but it just stands out from the others...


----------



## rustybus (Apr 12, 2012)

Any other threads about this hotel?


----------



## KingRat (Apr 13, 2012)

That almost makes me want to book the eurotunnel.
Amazing location and stunning images!


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 13, 2012)

The last I heard is that a lot of stuff is gone now. There are new plans for the hotel


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 13, 2012)

awesome shots. next time i tour europe i no where ill be staying.


----------



## Lady Muck (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow !! Very very impressed


----------



## strokesboy21 (Apr 16, 2012)

what an amazing place great photos


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 19, 2012)

Last update is that there is a fulltime security on the site


----------



## Maddie220790 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wonderful photographs!


----------



## mummyshambles (Apr 22, 2012)

doesnt look very demolished, it looks beautiful!


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 23, 2012)

What a beautiful place!
Lovely pictures.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 23, 2012)

Stunning photos, thanks very much.


----------



## gjrblt (May 1, 2012)

Wow. Those photos took my breath away!


----------

